# Lima vs. MacDoanld [Bellator 192] Official Discussion



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BELLATOR 192

This Saturday Douglas Lima (29-6) defends his Bellator welterweight crown against UFC veteran Rory MacDonald (19-4) in the co-main event of Bellator 192, the event will be headlined by Chæl Sönnen and Rampage Jackson.










For my money the winner of this fight is the baddest Welterweight on planet earth, before I expand on the reasons why let me place my candidates below:
Rory MacDonald
Douglas Lima
Tyron Woodley
Stephen Thompson
Rafael Dos Anjos

Woodley for obvious reasons as the UFC Champion makes the list, RDA considering his recent win and trajectory and Stephen Thompson for his body of work.

*Rory MacDonald* ofcourse has a win over Woodley, but then again a couple of losses to Robbie Lawler who recently lost to RDA, additionally Stephen Thompson defeated Rory in a one-sided bout. Without wanting to intentionally apply MMA maths occasionally it can be useful to rank fighters on this basis without the benefit of having seen a fight between them. It's important to note that these losses for MacDonald came when he was unable to complete the take down and was forced into a kickboxing bout.

*Douglas Lima* similarly has losses on his record but the only ones to have occurred in recent years (last 9 years) were against Ben Askren and Andrey Koreshkov, both losses were due to wrestling and the latter was avenged when Lima KO'd Koreshkov just over a year ago. It would be fair to acknowledge however that Lima being in Bellator has meant he has not had the opportunities to test himself against the biggest names in the sport until now.

A good yardstick in this instance might be Britain's *Paul Daley* who has been in particularly good form in recent years, since losing in Russia to UFC veteran Alexander Yakovlev back in November 2013 he has posted a very nice 8-2 record in BAMMA and Bellator.. his two losses in that time? You guessed it! MacDonald and Lima. MacDonald was able to initiate a strong wrestling game plan to eventually find a choke in the second round against Daley, Lima on the other hand dominated a striking match from bell-to-bell, catching Daley with counters early which made him tentative for the remainder of the bout.

How do you see this fight going?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Quite surprised nobody on here wants to chime in, I'm going to stick my neck out and say this fight is the best fight that happens on Saturday, regardless of the promotion.. *wink wink*Stipe-Ngannou*wink wink*


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

It is pretty embarassing that Sonnen-Jackson is headlining a card with Macdonald-Lima on it. More than embarassing actually, it is a joke. Kind of hard to take a promotion seriously that lets two washed up 40 year olds in a non title fight headline over a WW title fight that, as you said, probably has two the the top 5 WW's in the world in it. 

As for the actual fight I think Macdonald is just a little better at everything than Lima so that should translate into a solid UD win for him. Probably 50-45 or 49-46.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Drogo said:


> It is pretty embarassing that Sonnen-Jackson is headlining a card with Macdonald-Lima on it. More than embarassing actually, it is a joke. Kind of hard to take a promotion seriously that lets two washed up 40 year olds in a non title fight headline over a WW title fight that, as you said, probably has two the the top 5 WW's in the world in it.
> 
> As for the actual fight I think Macdonald is just a little better at everything than Lima so that should translate into a solid UD win for him. Probably 50-45 or 49-46.


I think them having to use a non UFC pic of Rory is more embarrassing than that haha. You have to remember it may not be a title fight tonight, but this fight is the first in a HW title fight tourney bracket. I think the UFC would've done the same thing. Big weight is usually main event.


----------



## legcramp (Aug 7, 2016)

Holy crap Big John and Goldie combo is like having Goldie do both technical/color commentating and the usual Goldie stuff. Cringy IMO


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This one is next up!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm trying to watch both UFC and Bellator at the same time, about to be all about paying attention to Bellator for Lima/MacDonald, then back to the UFC in time for the co main event.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Same. This is the most intriguing fight of the night for me. I'd say Lima is the better striker but if he gets taken down it's all Rory.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Great fight, Macdonald really gutted it out. Was closer than I thought (I would have scored it 48-47 Macdonald), Rory had a game plan and he stuck to it, good for him. Jackson-Sonnen exactly as bad as you'd expect. Rampage looked sooooooooooo slow, it was like he was moving underwater. Sonnen at least managed to show up in shape and that was enough.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Great fight, Macdonald really gutted it out. Was closer than I thought (I would have scored it 48-47 Macdonald), Rory had a game plan and he stuck to it, good for him. Jackson-Sonnen exactly as bad as you'd expect. Rampage looked sooooooooooo slow, it was like he was moving underwater. Sonnen at least managed to show up in shape and that was enough.


It was a tough one to score, some media members scored it for Lima on Twitter, the momentum was obviously with Lima due to him kicking Rory's leg to pieces but he managed to get those scruffy take downs and ride out the rounds. They'll rematch at some point in the near future I'm sure, I suspect Lima will drill more TDD and close that hole.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Cue the Jackson pity party, he'll slate MMA as a whole and whine and complain, then badmouth Bellator as he likes to badmouth whichever company he's losing fights in. 

Can't wait for it. Just go already!


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Rory is one tough dude. Holy shit he's overcome some adversity in some fights. I remember when he made Tyron look like a rookie at 25 years old. I really still wish he was in the UFC.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not related to this card specifically, but I just realized that Mir is 2-6 in the last 7 years and on a 2 fight losing streak. This tournament has some really weak competitors.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

M.C said:


> Not related to this card specifically, but I just realized that Mir is 2-6 in the last 7 years and on a 2 fight losing streak. This tournament has some really weak competitors.


Dad-bod gonna bring the pain!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

M.C said:


> Not related to this card specifically, but I just realized that Mir is 2-6 in the last 7 years and on a 2 fight losing streak. This tournament has some really weak competitors.


It does and initially I thought Sonnen was one of them considering how bad he looked against Ortiz but Sonnen got gifted a fairly easy path to the finals. Rampage was always going to be a straight forward win for Sonnen and now he fights the winner of Fedor-Mir. Both of them have looked pretty bad lately but Fedor especially is actually a pretty winnable fight for Sonnen at this point (never thought I'd say that). I think Fedor has lost enough speed and power that Sonnen could take him down and control him for 3 rounds. That never could have happened to the old Fedor but it could now. Mir would actually be a much tougher fight for Sonnen, I don't think he would take Mir down as easily and even though Mir isn't exactly dynamite on the feet I think he would win a stand up battle through power.


----------



## EwanLavender (Mar 7, 2018)

Spot on there Drogo!


----------

